

A/B Test using our homegrown open-source Ruby gem - useflyer
http://blog.drawn.to/how-we-do-ab-testing

======
useflyer
if you have any questions, ideas, or feedback on our gem, I'd love to discuss!

~~~
vikramhaer
Just a quick question about the A/B test you ran: It looks like the structure
of the signup page changed as well as the background. Don't you feel taht
could've affected your results? I have little experience with A/B testing
myself but have usually read that it should only be done by changing one
aspect that you want to track. Was your A/B test different?

~~~
useflyer
We are changing structure as well; if you independently look at A/B while also
testing X/Y (of a different test), the results can be statistically
misleading...in these cases we look at AX v. AY v. BX v. BY

